

10 Authors Who Wrote Gritty, Realistic Fantasy Before George R.R. Martin - samclemens
http://io9.com/10-authors-who-wrote-gritty-realistic-fantasy-before-g-1695063524

======
fiatjaf
And they're all as bad as Game of Thrones?

